# Mission archery



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

TroutbumArcher said:


> Hey all its my first time doin this but was just wonderin if anyone shoots a mission bow. IF SO
> How do you like it
> Which one do you have
> And is it really compatable to a matthews cause i definately dont have a whole lot of money for a new one but i know i dont need a new one but just tryin to see whats compatable but at a lower price


ive never heard of them


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> ive never heard of them


They're like a Mathews version of Reflex. I've never shot one, but I've heard great things about them! Do a search on here, and I'm sure you'll find what you're looking for.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

never heard of them


----------



## Fowl Water (Jan 25, 2008)

I shoot a Mission X3. Unbelievable bow for the money! Of course Mission is owned by Mathews so quality is very nice. You won't go wrong with them. Check out the new Eliminator by Mission! Very nice


----------



## noahsdad (Sep 28, 2008)

*mission menace*

just purchase a mission menace for my 7 yr old son for christmas, i'll let you all know how he likes it


----------



## TroutbumArcher (Sep 19, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks yall i shoot a reflex now and i have been happy with it so far i finally am getting it to shoot the way i want it to YAY 
thanks guys


----------



## TroutbumArcher (Sep 19, 2008)

*Pm*

yeah if yall have gotten or are gettn a mission bow Pm me and let me know how you like it


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I've heard of them. I relly dont like em. I give em a C+ for a grade


----------



## iceman36 (Feb 18, 2008)

mission x3 is an awesome bow,has less handshock than my buddies bear truth 2 and shoots better.For a non paralell limb bow this thing is awesome,all you'll ever need in a bow unless you need all the bells and whistles,for under $350 bucks it can't be beat


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

i have heard of them. The buckmaster's team uses them. Jackie Bushman uses Mission Bows. they are basically a Mathews, except at a cheaper price and almost as good. i think they're great bows from my opinion.


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

I've had a Mission Journey since March and really like it. I could not afford a top line bow so I tried all the others, Diamond, Reflex, ect. I found nothing wrong with any of them, all nice bows. I decided on the Mission just because it felt better to me. No regrets.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

just purchased a mission X3 last night and im more then pleased. The shop was a Mathews dealer so i shot the mission x3 and diamond rock for mid range price. Aslo thought about holding out for a DXT or Reesen.. which i also shot...I really couldnt tell you there was any significant diffreance...i guess im all too new but i couldnt see spending teh exrrea for the dxt which was better the the reesen... but when i came to the mission and Dxt the dxt was seemed a little smoother i guess...but not for the extra $400 i love it


----------



## missionx3 (Jun 9, 2008)

I bought my X3 in August of 07 and love it. They will really surprise you for the money. I had bought a Martin Cheetah over a Reflex Growler first. I then returned the Martin to BP after shooting the Mission. There was no comparison. The Mission was way smoother shooting and much quieter at the shot. The X3 isn't the prettiest bow, but the four deer, and a turkey, that I have taken with it didn't know the difference. 

I have shot the Journey and it really nice but I don't have the $$ for a new bow right now.


----------

